# أرجو المساعده من مشكله تواجهنى فى كريم الشعر



## chemist.ahmedfathy (22 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
عملت تركيبه كريم شعر من الفازلين الخام وحمض الشمع وسيتيل الكحول ( لانيت 16 ) , ولكن للأسف وجدت أن هذا الخليط ينشف الشعر بعد دقائق فهل هناك خطاء ما فعلته فى هذه المكونات أو مكون ناقص فى الوسط الزيتى فى التركيبه , وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (22 ديسمبر 2013)

الاخ الكريم هذه المكونات هى الطور الزيتى فقط فلابد من استخدام مواد استحلاب والا ستعطى الشموع بعد الجفاف هذا المظهر الذى تشكو منه لان كمية الايملسفير الموجود فى الفازلين (البتروليوم جيل) لا تكفى لاستحلاب باقى الشموع او الزيوت وايضا كميات الاضافة عليها عامل مهم فالرجاء توضيح نسب الاضافة وانواع الايملسفير المستخدمه


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (22 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> الاخ الكريم هذه المكونات هى الطور الزيتى فقط فلابد من استخدام مواد استحلاب والا ستعطى الشموع بعد الجفاف هذا المظهر الذى تشكو منه لان كمية الايملسفير الموجود فى الفازلين (البتروليوم جيل) لا تكفى لاستحلاب باقى الشموع او الزيوت وايضا كميات الاضافة عليها عامل مهم فالرجاء توضيح نسب الاضافة وانواع الايملسفير المستخدمه



حضرتك فهمتنى غلط , الكريم اصلا اتكون وعامل الإستحلاب الى بتسخدمه بعد ضبط قيمة ال hlb للوسط الزيتى هو التراى ايثانول أمين المشكله انى بعد اما بدهن الكريم على الشعر فالشعر بيجف فى خلال دقائق ولا أعرف ما السبب , الى اعرفه ان الشموع الى انا مستخدمها فى التركيبه مش بتنشف الشعر بالعكس دى بتطرى الشعر وبتكون بلسم ليه لكن مش عارف ايه الغلط فى المكونات .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

الباشمهمندس محمد كاتب صفحة زى الورد عن طريقة اختيار الايملسفير لكن ممكن تضيف ديهايكوارت a ,تويين للخليط لان التراى ايثانول امين لاي يعمل كايملسفير لخليط الشموع ده هو يصبن جزء من الشموع كقاعدة والصابون المتكون يستحلب الباقى لكنه ضعيف


----------



## دعاء الكراون (28 ديسمبر 2013)

جرب اضافه زيت البرافين يمكن يظبط معاك


----------

